# Purchasing inexpensive home in small town Ontario for family member on ODSP?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

We have a family member who is on ODSP. He is able to work a small number of hours a week and he would like to, as long as it's not overly physically difficult he should be able to according to his doctor. He has a small inheritance coming to him (somewhere around 50K) and would like to buy a small 2 bdrm house somewhere in Ontario in a large town or small city that has a bus service, decent shopping and is not going to get him an utterly crap house for $50,000. He can handle some handy work but not a full on gutting the house type renovation.

I've been checking on realtor.ca and talking with friends and relatives on what towns/cities he may want to consider (he would rent for a while before considering purchasing). Does anyone here have any suggestions for him to check out?


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't think this is possible.

There is no shame in renting.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

There are mobile home parks located around Ontario. We have 2 in our city........one at the edges and one located in the core area.

For the same cost, he could likely get a mobile home in better physical shape, than a home at the same price.

There would be the lot rent to consider...........but it may be an option.

Check the MLS for mobile home listings...........if they have them.

As for a home at that price, it is possible to find a home........but probably not in an urban area close to hospitals and amenities.

You could look in the Windsor, Chatham area of Ontario for something.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't think you can get anything decent for that kind of money. Maybe 10 years ago but not today.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

A quick search in Windsor found 22 2-bedroom properties at $50K or less.

I'm not a huge fan of Windsor, it goes with the auto industry and the last 10 years haven't been the best. The downtown core is mostly avoidable on the weekend due to the huge influx of Americans coming over to get drunk and puke all over the place because they don't know what real beer is.

They do have public transit, but it is pretty limited. Major routes are every 20 minutes, while others are every 40 or worse.

What about condos? There were a few in Brampton listed for that range.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Windsor and Chatham are actually two of the more appealing places at the moment. Good to know about Windor's transit system, if he does buy there he will have to buy strategically, keeping bus routes/stops in mind. I have yet to check if Chatham has a bus system or how good it is. He is looking for a detached house.

We actually purchased a home for another person in our family last spring for $70K, in a major city, in an up and coming area. There are deals to be had, you just have to ask a lot of questions and do a lot of research. So I'm fairly confident we can find a half-decent, small detached house somewhere that is suitable. It will be a lot of work but worth it imho.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

You might want to look at Aylmer too.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> There are mobile home parks located around Ontario.
> There would be the lot rent to consider...........but it may be an option.
> 
> Check the MLS for mobile home listings...........if they have them.


I looked into that option several years ago..the issues I found with mobile homes on rented land in community trailer parks within
city limits are:
1. lot rent..you have no control over the lot rent as the landlord raises the rents
2. You still have to pay property taxes for road services and garbage collection if you are with a municpal area
3. Mobile homes (especially converted trailers) are not well insulated for -20 to -30 winter temperatures that we generally get in eastern Ontario,
although in southern Ontaroio, the temperatures are at least 10 degrees warmer in the winter on average.

So propane heat or electric heat is going to cost A LOT MORE because of the heat loss.

You also have to pay water and sewer if you are connected to a municpal sewer..or special charges for a community well
and sewer system treatment if those are privately owned by the landlord or a contractor to the landlord. 

4. *Resale value is dubious, since you can't get a conventional mortgage from a bank or financial institution..because you only own the building
and not the land.*
5. Landlord can sell the land from under you to a developer. This happened in Bells Corners in Ottawa. All the residents in the trailer park
were given 6 months to relocate their trailers!

I'm glad that I ended up in a conventional home that I own the land and could get a conventional mortgage for.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

financialnoob said:


> Americans coming over to get drunk and puke all over the place because they don't know what real beer is.


America actually has great beer that puts a lot of Canadian beer to shame. Canadian, export, black label, 50 -- crap crap crap/


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

none said:


> America actually has great beer that puts a lot of Canadian beer to shame. Canadian, export, black label, 50 -- crap crap crap/


I agree, they have some great microbreweries, but those beers aren't available at the bar/club scene. There, they drink crap. :very_drunk:


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

financialnoob said:


> I agree, they have some great microbreweries, but those beers aren't available at the bar/club scene. There, they drink crap. :very_drunk:


You obviously have either never been to the states or go to some really strange bars.


----------



## Daenerys Targaryen (May 11, 2012)

what about Hamilton? The budget is a little tight, but if the $50,000 can be supplemented at all Hamilton may be a possibilty. I just did an MLS search for Hamilton and there is a house listed at $49,423 and I found 3 other results in the $50,000-$75,000 range

I lived in Hamilton for years without a car and found that the bus routes cover most of the city and run quite frequently. Also GOTransit's buses connect Hamilton to the entire GTA


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

none said:


> You obviously have either never been to the states or go to some really strange bars.


Maybe the really strange bars thing :tongue-new:

I'm talking more about the dance club scene the kids hang out at with the loud music and their stupid clothes and...man...I sound old...


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Daenerys Targaryen said:


> what about Hamilton? The budget is a little tight, but if the $50,000 can be supplemented at all Hamilton may be a possibilty. I just did an MLS search for Hamilton and there is a house listed at $49,423 and I found 3 other results in the $50,000-$75,000 range
> 
> I lived in Hamilton for years without a car and found that the bus routes cover most of the city and run quite frequently. Also GOTransit's buses connect Hamilton to the entire GTA


We purchased a home for another family member in Hamilton last year, for 70K. It needs work, but it's small and the price was right. It's close to Ottawa St N which is improving in leaps and bounds. Unfortunately his budget is 'set in stone' at 50K, otherwise Hamilton would be ideal. I'm not sure if he would want to live in the areas where you can get a 50K house, but I've never lived in those areas but have a friend who does and he hates it, lots of drug dealers and hookers.... although the relative currently looking for a house did consider buying and hoping the area improves, but he's just not sure if it's worth the wait.

I love Hamilton btw, I think it's under rated right now, hanging on to old reputation that is quickly becoming less and less. Considering Oakville and Burlington is so hot right now, my view is Hamilton is just around the corner, and it will happen quickly, over the next 2-3 years you won't find anything under 100K in Hamilton is my bet.


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Would they consider Atlantic Canada . . . many, many options. but not much for public transit in smaller market, but cabs are usually flat rate anywhere in town.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Mall Guy they may consider this, although they have family in Ontario so it would be nice to stay in Ontario. I wouldn't mind a trip out east to check out some of these towns, do you have any you could suggest? Something decent where he could get a house for 50K?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Sister of a friend bought an oceanfront place in the maritimes for $90k. Everyone asked why. No family or any other ties. She said that a similar property in Victoria would be over a million. Lived there for 2 years and is now back in Victoria renting. House is still for sale.


----------



## mxd (Feb 23, 2013)

*Eastern Ontario - Perhaps Smiths Falls*

If workable with their needs - maybe consider eastern Ontario. For example Smiths Falls is a great small town (9000 ppl). It has very reasonably priced housing, a well invested hospital, all major stores, plenty of part time/occasional work, age friendly, good social supports/services, and it is a beautiful town (on Rideau Canal/UNESCO World Heritage site). No public transit - as requested - but fairly compact (has a walkable walmart) and flat rate cab service. 

Also good placement from major centres - 1h to Ottawa/Kingston, 3h to Montreal, 3.5h to Toronto - with good rail links (or bus).

While it has a reputation, from my experience it is completely unwarranted. There are some other areas to consider too (for price point - mostly east of Brockville along the River) - but Smiths Falls is a hidden gem in the region.


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Addy . . . many, but location depends on age and needs, such as access to a regional hospital, etc. Look up some markets on MLS.com, filter for price between $0 and $50,000 and pick a province. Note income tax rates, HST, and the price of food, gas and booze can be more expensive in Atlantic Canada.

Have you checked out Retirement Elliot Lake . . . condo for $28 K matched up with a mini home in Florida !!!


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Mall Guy said:


> Addy . . . many, but location depends on age and needs, such as access to a regional hospital, etc. Look up some markets on MLS.com, filter for price between $0 and $50,000 and pick a province. Note income tax rates, HST, and the price of food, gas and booze can be more expensive in Atlantic Canada.
> 
> Have you checked out Retirement Elliot Lake . . . condo for $28 K matched up with a mini home in Florida !!!


That reminded me ... there is an Elliot Lake "tour" available, they'll even put you up for a couple of days ... nice ... and surely it's not like those time share presentations ... been meaning to take a drive up just for something different to do ... http://www.retireelliotlake.com/content/book.php


----------

